# How to build wall?



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

I was looking into building a monument sign for my business (see my avatar) out of EPS foam with the hotwire foamcutter I built, but it looks like the EPS can't support Cultured Stone. But I just saw a crew forming walls for a house/mansion out of concrete. They basically made the forms out of plywood, installed rebar, and some kind of 'cross-bolts' or something to hold the plywood the right distance apart and to keep it from bowing out when the mud is poured. Forgive me if I don't know all the terminology but I'm including the drawing below and would like to know the names of this stuff so I will know what to ask for at the building supply,...Thanks
#1 How thick and what type plywood do I need?
#2 What are the cross-bolts called?
#3 What do I need to go at the ends of the bolts?
#4 anything else that is pertinent/needed


----------



## mikeswoods (Oct 11, 2008)

A concrete form guy will be along with the correct answers---

We call the form ties 'snap ties' they are available in different lengths for wide or narrow foundations---and have a slotted clip that holds them in place--

Depending on height---3/4" ply is the thinnest---most forms are 1" thick

Wait for a concrete guy ----I have limited knowledge--


----------



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks Mike!


----------



## kapena (Aug 20, 2004)

This should have the info you need:

http://rtmsupply.com/uploads/Meadow_Burke_Forming_Guide.pdf


----------



## cdkyle (Jul 12, 2009)

Why not just hire a mason to build it out of concrete block? Fill the blocks cells solid. Probably be cheaper in the long run.


----------



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

kapena said:


> This should have the info you need:
> 
> http://rtmsupply.com/uploads/Meadow_Burke_Forming_Guide.pdf


Awesome! Thanks!


----------



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

cdkyle said:


> Why not just hire a mason to build it out of concrete block? Fill the blocks cells solid. Probably be cheaper in the long run.


I am considering that.


----------



## greg24k (May 19, 2007)

Add some vertical rebars also.


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

By the time you build forms, buy snap ties, whalers, lumber etc I'm sure someone could come do a trench footing and block it up for you in a day or two


----------



## CanCritter (Feb 9, 2010)

Alldayrj said:


> By the time you build forms, buy snap ties, whalers, lumber etc I'm sure someone could come do a trench footing and block it up for you in a day or two


what he says...keep it simple...foam will not last:no:


----------



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks. I'm going to check with a couple of masons I know, and I'm also comsidering laying the block myself.


----------



## Lucien (Feb 25, 2016)

3Dsigns said:


> I was looking into building a monument sign for my business (see my avatar) out of EPS foam with the hotwire foamcutter I built, but it looks like the EPS can't support Cultured Stone. But I just saw a crew forming walls for a house/mansion out of concrete. They basically made the forms out of plywood, installed rebar, and some kind of 'cross-bolts' or something to hold the plywood the right distance apart and to keep it from bowing out when the mud is poured. Forgive me if I don't know all the terminology but I'm including the drawing below and would like to know the names of this stuff so I will know what to ask for at the building supply,...Thanks
> #1 How thick and what type plywood do I need?
> #2 What are the cross-bolts called?
> #3 What do I need to go at the ends of the bolts?
> #4 anything else that is pertinent/needed



#1, 3/4" (15mm)or 7/8" (18mm) plywood and the poplar core.
#2, I think the cross-bolts called steel tie rods with wing nut, you can google them.

I think it is better to call masons to do the job instead, that is all i can answer, hope helpful.


----------



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

Thanks!


----------



## Alldayrj (Oct 9, 2014)

These are 3/4 ply and 2x4 with a 2x4 whaler. Held together with snap ties and wedges. Home made, took a ton of lumber and time. Then you're left with all this lumber afterwards. If you go to the concrete subforum in specialty trades i have a thread on a more specialized style forms which a local contractor would probably use


----------



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

Ok, I've decided to go ahead with block. I have all the trowels, levels and stuff like that. I don't have any experience laying block but this is my project, on my own property, and I want to be able so say I built it myself. Would you recommend some kind of spacers like these for a novice like me? 



 Also, I saw a block layer using some kind of "ladders" in the joints, made of steel rod. What is that called and would it help strengthen my sign/monument/wall?


----------



## A&E Exteriors (Aug 14, 2009)

CanCritter said:


> what he says...keep it simple...foam will not last:no:


If it is coated it will last


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

CanCritter said:


> what he says...keep it simple...foam will not last:no:


Foam breaks down from UV light, cover it with a scratch coat or anything really and it will out last us easily.

If you have never laid block before you are in for a rude awakening.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

3Dsigns said:


> Ok, I've decided to go ahead with block. I have all the trowels, levels and stuff like that. I don't have any experience laying block but this is my project, on my own property, and I want to be able so say I built it myself. Would you recommend some kind of spacers like these for a novice like me? https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SSnBWMwQXgk Also, I saw a block layer using some kind of "ladders" in the joints, made of steel rod. What is that called and would it help strengthen my sign/monument/wall?


That is a horrible video!!! I can not even tell you how many mistakes are shown!!! DIY at it's finest I guess


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

You will mess up the mud and it will cause you to have a very hard time, minimum.


----------



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

Even if I use pre-mixed mud? http://www.homedepot.com/p/Quikrete-80-lb-Type-S-Mason-Mix-113680/100318510


----------



## JBM (Mar 31, 2011)

Sure you can do it, in florida, I dunno a mason would charge you a couple grand to bang that out or less. 

We used to throw whole houses up in a day for 3k. Your not really saving anything doing it yourself down there.


----------



## brhokel606 (Mar 7, 2014)

3Dsigns said:


> Even if I use pre-mixed mud? http://www.homedepot.com/p/Quikrete-80-lb-Type-S-Mason-Mix-113680/100318510


Yes, what kind of mortar where you going to use? 

That video never shows the guy touching a level, using a string line or making sure the block is plumb!


----------



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

brhokel606 said:


> Yes, *what kind of mortar where you going to use? *
> 
> That video never shows the guy touching a level, using a string line or making sure the block is plumb!


The pre-mixed. But I assumed, since you guys kept saying I would mess up the mortar. that you thought I would be trying to mix the sand and all myself. 
Also, I built my 2 story house using a water level, a 4' level, a plumb bob, and a couple of squares. I built my shop the same way. I install all of my sign posts plumb and the sign panels level. I am a perfectionist and never build anything which isn't square or level or without the right tools and instruments. My purpose in posting the video was only to see what y'all thought of the little spacer doodads he was using to space the blocks properly.


----------



## NJ Brickie (Jan 31, 2009)

Not that I think it would make much difference for a sign, but mortar works under compression. Which those spacers can prevent. 
Not to mention block is not perfectly square. Where's your adjustment with these?


----------



## ScipioAfricanus (Sep 13, 2008)

I would say that it is a small wall and you can do this yourself no worries.
It does need a concrete foundation of course with continuous rebar horizontal top and bottom and verts at about 16" oc. and fill those cells with mortar. Maybe on the fourth course use a bond beam, it is just a type of CMU that will allow rebar in the top.

I think you may find that your local BD would like to see a plan of what you intend to do.
Here in Cali. we have prescriptive block details for up to 6' high walls. 4' for retaining walls bottom of footing to top of wall in most cities.

Andy.


----------



## Tinstaafl (Jan 6, 2008)

I've never seen anyone use little spacer doodads outside of Youtube.

A little wall like that would be an excellent DIY introduction to laying block--but it's much more likely to turn out nice if you can bribe a buddy who's done a bit of it before to stop over for a few beers and a show & tell. :thumbsup:


----------



## 3Dsigns (Mar 2, 2009)

NJ Brickie said:


> Not that I think it would make much difference for a sign, but mortar works under compression. Which those spacers can prevent.
> Not to mention block is not perfectly square. Where's your adjustment with these?


Line


----------

